
Above Avalon: The Battle Lines in Tech Are Being Redrawn - mercutio2
https://www.aboveavalon.com/notes/2017/1/12/the-battle-lines-in-tech-are-being-redrawn
======
win_ini
"Apple knew in the mid-2000s that smartphones would become more than just
smart phones. It took some of Apple's competitors years to come to this
realization. "

Microsoft knew this years before when it tried out Windows CE etc. the
iPhone's hardware and timing was what differentiated it and let it "win" where
Microsoft had tried but failed to get traction for over a decade before.

------
win_ini
Ok - Home, Body, Auto.

WTF? Author drones on about "Auto" where we spend much less time than "at
Work" ... but doesn't even mention it in passing. 1/4 of the attention time I
have and spend is regarding "Work" but it's not even on this authors radar it
seems.

